# Best games for Wii?



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Got a Wii in the post, thought it would keep the GF happy...

What are the best games to get for it?

I will have Wii Sports and Mario Kart.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## larma1979 (Mar 14, 2009)

house of the dead .mario party. dead rising chop till you drop. and get wii fit good for a laugh


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool, anyone played Mario Galaxy?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Cool, anyone played Mario Galaxy?


Yes - its good. I also liked Boom Blox.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Galaxy is a bit boring. Good for kids.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

super mario galaxy is not boring at all. i was a bit disappointed when it won game of the year but when i played it i knew why, its just totally awesome.

anyway, other good games are:-

mario kart
mario party 8
boom blox
tenchu shadow assasins
wario smooth moves
raving rabbids 2
lego star wars saga
lego indiana jones trilogy
lego batman

to name a few. i have twilight hacked my wii. very easy to do and very cheap games!

http://www.digital-kaos.co.uk/forums/f16/wii-softmod-tutorial-noobs-like-me-20545/


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

sonic and mario olympics

you will be knackered, very good though!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

mario n sonic at the olympics is also good fun


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Little tip with the Olympic games.

The Wii-motes are in your hands. Don't bother running with your legs.


----------

